# Corvid wanted



## K8yJ (Jun 8, 2018)

Can anyone help me find a corvid. I already have a raven, she’s 9 weeks old. She’s had a couple of health issues which she’s under an avian vet. One of the things he’s advised us to do is get another corvid to help her figure out how to be a bird because her health issues have set her back so she is finding it difficult. Can anyone point me in the right direction please.


----------

